

From the Wirecutter: The best consumer-grade SSD (for most people) - hbhakhra
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/04/from-the-wirecutter-the-best-consumer-grade-ssd-for-most-people/

======
xyby
This is a chart from a HNler that compares the currently available SSDs in a
nice way:

[http://www.productchart.com/ssd_drives/](http://www.productchart.com/ssd_drives/)

~~~
qnaal
this site shows them in a better way

[http://forre.st/storage#ssd](http://forre.st/storage#ssd)

though atm it appears to have mis-scraped the price on some of them..

------
ValentineC
Why was the Wirecutter's link not submitted instead?
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-
ssds/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-ssds/)

~~~
pravda
Why was this submitted at all? There are affiliate links to Amazon, for the
"recommended" products.

~~~
mmanfrin
The Wirecutter as shown (to me, at least) that it can be impartial in its
judgement of goods. To retain this impartiality, they don't run ads -- they do
however link with affiliate links. The saving grace, however, is that most
products among a category are sold at Amazon, so the comparison among them
should not be affected at all.

I as a reader don't feel their decision on quality is at all influenced by
what is on or not on sites with affiliate payouts.

------
leeoniya
i've been running Samsung 840 Pro 256GB drives for the last several years,
they're excellent. Will be getting an 850 Pro for next build.

~~~
bitL
He is recommending EVO. Given 840 EVO has problems with read performance
deterioration for old data and the fact that Samsung doesn't even acknowledge
similar problems with 840 non-EVO (I have one in an ultrabook I don't use too
often and was shocked to see <10MB/s read performance on old data as well), I
would be very very wary to buy any EVO in the future. We will see if Samsung
actually fixed these issues in 850 EVO or they will appear as well.

~~~
leeoniya
i wouldn't touch an EVO series drive for any data that mattered. EVOs use TLC
NAND which is not worth giving up MLC endurance for a few $ in savings, imo.

~~~
jpitz
Hence "consumer-grade"

~~~
leeoniya
their non-pro drives used to be just "830" or "840" previously and classed as
"consumer grade" but still MLC.

then they came out with the less durable TLC (EVO) and killed off non-pro MLC
drives, re-branding the inferior EVO as the consumer drive.

they also make SLC (enterprise) drives.

~~~
bitL
840 was the first TLC quickly superseded by 840 EVO.

